# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ای خــــــــــدا...دامپزشکی یا داروسازی؟!

## sajad8

سلام
من امسال کنکور دادم و الان داروسازی ازاد تهران میخونم ولی برا کنکور سال بعد هم برا سراسری دارو میخونم
ولی علاقه کودکیم به دامپزشکی بود.امسال هم رتبم به دام تهران دولتی میرسید ولی نزدم.چرا؟؟چون که پرسو جو کردم و میگفتن اشباعه و درامد پایینی دارند
و علت بعدی اینکه میترسم نزدیک شتر و اسب بشم مثلا برا امپول زدن.اگرچه بهم گفتند عادت میکنی....
چیکار کنم؟؟الان انگیزم برا کنکور مجدد کم شد...
توروخ دا راهنماییم کنید
ممنون :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## arefeh78

*من اگه جای شما بودم 
دنبال علاقم میرفتم 
و گوشمو برای حرفای منفی دیگران کر میکردم
البته من نمیگم تحقیق نکنید
ولی خداییش بعضی ادما فقط باعث نا امیدی ادم میشن
اگه واقعا فکر میکنید دامپزشکی بیشتر داروسازی دوست دارید حتما برید دامپزشکی
فرمول موفقیت:علاقه داشتن +تلاش کردن

بازم میگم از افراد کاملا اگاه مشورت بگیرین*

----------


## ali_12

سلام.یک سوال داشتم آقای دکتر.
سجاد جان شهریه داروسازی آزاد تهران چقدره؟ترمی چند تموم میشه حدودا .و چقدر کلا پول میخواد تا فارغ التحصیلی
میشه رتبه تونم بفرمایید لطفا..
ممنونم از لطفتون.من دنبال کسی میگشتم که امسال دارو آزاد قبول شده باشه

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad8

> سلام.یک سوال داشتم آقای دکتر.
> سجاد جان شهریه داروسازی آزاد تهران چقدره؟ترمی چند تموم میشه حدودا .و چقدر کلا پول میخواد تا فارغ التحصیلی
> میشه رتبه تونم بفرمایید لطفا..
> ممنونم از لطفتون.من دنبال کسی میگشتم که امسال دارو آزاد قبول شده باشه
> 
> Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


سلام.ثابتش 4/200 هست و متغیر ما برا 20 واحد 1500...
البته قطعا متغیر در ترم های بالا بیشتر هم میشه.حدودا شما میانگین 6-6/5 در نظر بگیر ترمی که کلا تا پایان دوران تحصیل 70 میلیون میشه
رتیم 2768 منطقه دو

----------


## POOYAE

سلام ، علاقه یکی از مهمترین مراحل انتخاب شغله اما نه اولین و آخرین / مثلا فردی به رادیولوژی علاقه داره اما خب میدونه که به اشعه حساسیت شدیدی داره در این شرایط علاقه بی معنیه / در این مورد دوستان یا باید مشکل شون رو حل کنند مثلا برای شما این که دور و بر اسب و شتر نرید یا در صورتی که حل نشد مشکل شون دوستان دور و بر شغلی که بهش علاقه دارند نرن / این جمله که در آینده حل میشه اشتباه س ، فرد بیاد کل عمرش رو وقت بزاره برای اینکار بعد ببینه نمیتونه تو اون شغل کار کنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POOYAE

اینم بگم وقتی مشکلی نیس ، علاقه معجزه میکنه / وقتی به شغلی علاقه دارین یعنی از اون شغل لذت میبری وقتی لذت ببری ایده های باحال میاد وقتی ایده اومد تو دیگه در اون شغل و رشته نامبر وانی ، وقتی نامبر وان باشی اشباع و بازار کار و درآمد دیگه بی معنی میشه  :Yahoo (1):  موفق باشید

----------

